# .MOV to .WMV converter?



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 25, 2011)

My camera takes videos in .mov file format, and I need them in .wmv format to edit them into a movie for class. 

But I can't find a decent converting program. So far all of the free ones I've tried do one of two things: 1) are really confusing or only convert half of the file, or 2) seem to work fine but then crash my computer before it finishes.

Anyone have any suggestions for a free, reliable program for this?


----------



## Furiianda (May 25, 2011)

I'm pretty sure VLC does it (VLC media player does _everything_, and I ran a test to confirm).

Go Media>Convert/Save>Add(browse for the file)>select a destination and type the file extension as .wmv>click the convert/save button. Something like that, in case you tried and couldn't figure it out (:

My test-output seemed to play fine, but I'm using VLC for that again so I can't say if it will work in your video editing program. Sorry.


----------



## Superbird (May 25, 2011)

VLC does everything.

Except play Flash videos.


----------



## speedblader03 (May 26, 2011)

I use Any Video Converter Free Version. It converts just about everything I've thrown at it.


----------



## Abwayax (Jun 4, 2011)

speedblader03 said:


> I use Any Video Converter Free Version. It converts just about everything I've thrown at it.


Heh. That program is able to do all of its converting work thanks to a project called FFmpeg which is free in the sense that you can see the source code, change it, and share it. FFmpeg is only available for use by other programs if that other program is freed in the same manner, and this particular program does not abide by that - they are using it illegally.

You should use a program that is truly free and not just zero-cost (or "trial version"), because that way it doesn't push arbitrary limits on you. I don't normally use Windows but WinFF looks alright to me.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks guys! =)

I have VLC media player, but it seems tempermental on my computer - I haven't quite gotten it to work right for me.

I downloaded something called Rad Video Tools - it seems to be working well too, so far at least.


----------

